# Splice box/s between subpanel and main panel?



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

I'm building a garage next to my house. I ran 3, #6 wires from the main under my house to where the wires go into 1 1/4" schd.40 conduit and drop underground and then re-surface into the garage sub-panel. I had assumed that a splice box would be ok to use. I cut the wires just as they left the house to go underground at which place I was going to install a splice box and continue to the sub-panel.
A Home Depot employee told me that splice boxes between a main and sub-panel are not code. Is this true? I already have the wires in and was set to go. Needless to say, his comment took the wind outta my sails. But if I have to replace all the wires, dig up the ditch and re-run new wires under the house I will, But I'd sure like to just add a splice box instead.
Thanks for any help.
Sean


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

Sean, 

Please post to all of use the times that you followed the HD clercks advice when it was in favor of the idea you had... I just would like to know.

This time you are right you can splice the wires using proper splices in a properly sized box.

Do you have tv, phone, water, or any other thing going to that garage that is made of metal. If so you do not have enough wires.

Please post back. I really wanna know.


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

jWhite, thanks for the quick response.

The garage is kind of a hybred I designed. It has a 24'x24' concrete slab double car area, then in the back one steps up to a wood girdered plywood floor into two inclosed work rooms and a half bathroom. 
A 200 amp main with a 60 amp breaker leads my 3 #6's + ground to a 125 amp sub-panel. The distance from main to sub-panel is about 60 feet. I also installed 20' of #6 copper in the foundation footing for additional ground to the sub-panel.
The garage is made of wood, standard framing (2x6).
No TV or phone is entended. I will have a hot water heater though. Which will be used only occasionally. A small 12 to 20 gal. electric water heater which will be connected to a 30 amp breaker.
As far HD clerks, just like anything else, some are good and some are not so good.
Hope this answers the questions you asked.
Sean


----------



## NateHanson (Apr 15, 2007)

Since you have plumbing in the garage, I assume there is a metal connection to the house. In that case you'd need to have a ground wire from the sub to the main, and keep neutral and ground isolated at the sub panel.


----------



## jwhite (Mar 12, 2006)

the code does not prohibit splicing service or feeder wires. You must use the proper size junction box and proper splices for the wire.

For feeders I like NSI insulated splices, available in electrical supply houses. 

For box size we need to know what size holes the cables will enter in, and where in the box they will enter. Back, top Bottom etc...

If this is outdoor you need an outdoor rated box.


----------



## SeanR (May 5, 2007)

Nate, I don't have any metal connections from the house. I brought the 3/4" copper water pipe (which was tacked under the floor joists of the house), outside, put a hose bib and valve on it and dropped it into the ground at which point I changed it into schd 40 to run underground to the garage. Then changed back to copper and into the garage.
Yet, in the garage foundation footing I placed 20 feet of #6 ground wire (which they require in my area over a grounding rod). In addition I have carried a ground wire from the main to the sub-panel.

jwhite, I'm not familar with a NSI insulated splice. Thanks for the lead. I'll give it a Google and learn a little. Thanks.
Sean


----------

